# Critique my physique (Pics)



## Tre (Mar 17, 2014)

Tell me what it looks like I need to concentrate on developing.

p.s. don't pick on my chest proportions lol.


----------



## sneedham (Mar 17, 2014)

Maybe legs? Your pretty jerked man, forearms are huuuge...


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Maybe take a picture that's clear, no way to accurately critique this one.


----------



## Tre (Mar 17, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> Maybe take a picture that's clear, no way to accurately critique this one.



How do I post another picture? I have ones that aren't filtered all scratchy like this;
The came was from a 3.0 MP cam


----------



## Tre (Mar 17, 2014)

sneedham said:


> Maybe legs? Your pretty jerked man, forearms are huuuge...



Thank brother


----------



## prop01 (Mar 17, 2014)

yea , legs


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Tre said:


> How do I post another picture? I have ones that aren't filtered all scratchy like this;
> The came was from a 3.0 MP cam



Go advanced tab below right corner


----------



## Tre (Mar 17, 2014)

Unfiltered pictures; some are a few weeks old btw; my camera is not the greatest, but it's all I have.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2014)

You need to work on your photoshop skills or at least learn to use SEOs properly


----------



## Grozny (Mar 18, 2014)

imo too short


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## the_predator (Mar 18, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> You need to work on your photoshop skills or at least learn to use SEOs properly


My thought exactly! I mean come on brother, your arms and shoulders are big but everything else is tiny. Synthol or photoshop FTW!


----------



## Daimonos (Mar 18, 2014)

arms and shoulders are fucking huge,while back and chest small.huge difference.a bit suspicious


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 18, 2014)

Tre said:


> Unfiltered pictures; some are a few weeks old btw; my camera is not the greatest, but it's all I have.




Shoulders, Arms, and Traps are huge bro......your back pic looks odd though - who knows, could be the camera.


----------



## l69lou (Mar 18, 2014)

The top of your torso is impressive . Delts , arms , traps very developed . But chest and front view of lats which is your width is lacking . Make that chest work a big prority and back width . You may be one of the people who uses way too much delt in your chest work . get your form correct . Can't see your legs . You can never be too wide !


----------



## Tre (Mar 18, 2014)

l69lou said:


> The top of your torso is impressive . Delts , arms , traps very developed . But chest and front view of lats which is your width is lacking . Make that chest work a big prority and back width . You may be one of the people who uses way too much delt in your chest work . get your form correct . Can't see your legs . You can never be too wide !




Thank you!


----------



## Tre (Mar 18, 2014)

...I don't even own photoshop, & I haven't used SEOs because I can't afford that;
& as you can extract info from my older posts, It's not easy trying to look proportionate
with an inguinal hernia; I have to wear a special brace (truss) when I go to the gym;

& besides that, if you google 'photoshop muscle pictures', you'll see how ridiciulous, & obvious it is when someone uses photoshop for that reason; 

Idk, I can't force anyone to believe anything, but this is my body; thanks for inadvertently telling me which body-parts to bring up..


----------



## Tre (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Tre (Mar 18, 2014)

Tre said:


>


^ I don't think my pictures look like this...


----------



## Tre (Mar 18, 2014)

Here's another...


----------



## Daimonos (Mar 18, 2014)

Tre said:


> ^ I don't think my pictures look like this...


first,I have a friend who works a lot with photoshop,he's in the advertisement field...he can make everything and u can't tell if it's photoshop or not...
now,if u are honest,u def have to work hard on back and chest,and take it easy on arms and shoulders.
they look amazing but I think disproportion like this is not good looking


----------



## Tre (Mar 18, 2014)

Daimonos said:


> first,I have a friend who works a lot with photoshop,he's in the advertisement field...he can make everything and u can't tell if it's photoshop or not...
> now,if u are honest,u def have to work hard on back and chest,and take it easy on arms and shoulders.
> they look amazing but I think disproportion like this is not good looking



Thank you; I'm just trying to prove myself is all;
My friends say my chest, & lower back is small all the time; 
I have no pictures for legs, but quads are 25" lean, calves are 15-1/8" lean.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2014)

these are some terrible fakes


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 18, 2014)

Fake


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 18, 2014)

In for fakes of legs!


... you want some real opinions.  Post this in "any thing goes".


----------



## ratedR (Mar 18, 2014)

Horrible photoshop. Nice try tho.


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 18, 2014)

do you even photoshop chest ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2014)

Great tan bro! Melatonin blessed!


----------



## SheriV (Mar 18, 2014)

you mean melanotan??


speaking of which...i need some...i utterly wasted a bottle by reconstituting it..using one dose and letting it sit in the fridge or like 6 weeks...fuck.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 18, 2014)

Something looks off...even then, like others have said, we need to see the wheels.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 18, 2014)

How old are you? Are those glow in the dark stars on your bedroom ceiling?

Honestly, I wouldn't mind some. lol

Photoshop or not, thanks for posting. Maybe have someone else snap a shot from a bit more distant. There might be some lens distortion?

Hope your lifting is going well!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 18, 2014)

Curt James is the politest man at IMF


----------



## Daimonos (Mar 18, 2014)

everyone says is fake...first,I don't get why a guy should make some fake pics and post here.
then,if the pics are fake,I can say they are fucking good,look at the flex bicep,always the same shape,nothing weird surrounding the body...have to say low quality pics,so u cannot see strange things from photoshop.
I don't know,disproportion is so huge u cannot believe it's real.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 18, 2014)

negged for a retarded attempt at photoshop 

glow in the dark stars, lol do you have a pillow pet too...


----------



## sneedham (Mar 18, 2014)

Here's mine... I sleep so much better with this tranny pillow pet...


----------



## Tre (Mar 18, 2014)

Daimonos said:


> everyone says is fake...first,I don't get why a guy should make some fake pics and post here.
> then,if the pics are fake,I can say they are fucking good,look at the flex bicep,always the same shape,nothing weird surrounding the body...have to say low quality pics,so u cannot see strange things from photoshop.
> I don't know,disproportion is so huge u cannot believe it's real.



Thank you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 18, 2014)

Daimonos said:


> everyone says is fake...first,I don't get why a guy should make some fake pics and post here.
> then,if the pics are fake,I can say they are fucking good,look at the flex bicep,always the same shape,nothing weird surrounding the body...have to say low quality pics,so u cannot see strange things from photoshop.
> I don't know,disproportion is so huge u cannot believe it's real.



lol...no trolls on the net...ok


----------



## Intense (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## charley (Mar 18, 2014)

I also ran out of melanotan, but clearly my biceps are more developed than OP....by the way , all natural.... just sayin'..


----------



## Daimonos (Mar 18, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol...no trolls on the net...ok



damn,photoshopping those pics must have taken a loooooooot of time LOL so if he's a troll,he has trolled himself 

damn charley nice gunz!!maybe slow down with shoulder training,they are fucking big!your arms seem tiny LOL


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 18, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> negged for a retarded attempt at photoshop
> 
> glow in the dark stars, lol do you have a pillow pet too...


it is only acceptable to have glow in the dark stars on your ceiling if your tripping on acid !


----------



## Intense (Mar 18, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> it is only acceptable to have glow in the dark stars on your ceiling if your tripping on acid !





Even then, 90s pedo status is questionable


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 18, 2014)

its pics like these that make me wonder why sil isnt in here destroying them with his pro skills  WHERE IS HE!!!!!


----------



## s2h (Mar 18, 2014)

SheriV said:


> you mean melanotan??
> 
> 
> speaking of which...i need some...i utterly wasted a bottle by reconstituting it..using one dose and letting it sit in the fridge or like 6 weeks...fuck.



nudes in a maids outfit and its in the mail


----------



## s2h (Mar 18, 2014)

OP you look great..why do you have white jizz all over your chest in those pics??..is there something your not telling us??


----------



## Tre (Mar 18, 2014)

s2h said:


> OP you look great..why do you have white jizz all over your chest in those pics??..is there something your not telling us??



Sorry, I can't help it; 

 Tren abuse has me jizzing all over from my swollen, & inflamed prostate;
I get excited too easily from the sight of the results of my violent synthol abuse, my mediocre photoshop pictures, & those glow-in-the-dark stars on my ceiling.


P.s. why did you specify 'white' jizz? Is there...another color?


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 18, 2014)

melt in 3......2........1


----------



## Tre (Mar 18, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> melt in 3......2........1



I don't know what that means.


----------



## Watson (Mar 19, 2014)

the fact people are actually giving this ass bandit serious answers with those pics is amazing..................the human race is really fucked!

nobody has to post pics, but posting fakes is just fucken gay and not in the good IM/AG homo way.....

ohh and negged!


----------



## Watson (Mar 19, 2014)

Intense said:


>



i agree, canadians could never make a flag that big!!!


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 19, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Rayjay1 (Mar 19, 2014)

He are smart?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 19, 2014)

Its a pretty simple fix tre.  do you have any friends with an Iphone from this century? Have them take a pic that is not grainy, from a weird angle or distorted.  I love photography and those pictures seem like there were wither taken from a car moving at a high rate of speed or with a hello kitty digital camera.


----------



## Watson (Mar 19, 2014)

ok ok hes real

so here is my pics, critique me also

my back 






arms...






chest...






and back






no shit, real pics, its just lighting, im really a white australian guy........


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 19, 2014)

Griffith said:


> ok ok hes real
> 
> so here is my pics, critique me also
> 
> ...


dont see anything wrong with them


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 19, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> negged for a retarded attempt at photoshop
> 
> glow in the dark stars, lol do you have a pillow pet too...



You must be the only person without a pillow pet.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 19, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> its pics like these that make me wonder why sil isnt in here destroying them with his pro skills  WHERE IS HE!!!!!



In jail for beating his black tranny pimp with a double dong.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> You must be the only person without a pillow pet.



who said I don't have one


----------



## SheriV (Mar 19, 2014)

I've got the light up projecting stars one
and its a tiny unicorn

eat your hearts out


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 20, 2014)

Griffith said:


> i agree, canadians could never make a flag that big!!!


flag is made in mexico. hope that helps


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 20, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> negged for a retarded attempt at photoshop
> 
> glow in the dark stars, lol do you have a pillow pet too...



Holy Fuck! I almost pissed my pants


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 21, 2014)

lol this is brutal


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 21, 2014)

SheriV said:


> I've got the light up projecting stars one
> and its a tiny unicorn
> 
> eat your hearts out



I'd like to eat your heart out thru your vajj.......


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 21, 2014)

Woah, things are getting fruity....


----------

